# study in USA



## emmylu (Oct 28, 2009)

hi everyone,

I am 20 years old now and i am from hong kong, my father is a green card holder. what should i do if i want to finish my degree on sept 2010? I am going to us in a few days. but i dunno the detailed procedure. as i know if i become a permanent resident in us, i can study in a cheaper price. do u think i can get a green card before sept next year.

please help !!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

emmylu said:


> do u think i can get a green card before sept next year.


Insufficient information to hazard anything but a wild guess. If you weren't on the original petition with your father, there's a long wait.


----------



## emmylu (Oct 28, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Insufficient information to hazard anything but a wild guess. If you weren't on the original petition with your father, there's a long wait.


I will arrive L.A. before my 21 birthday and find a lawyer to help with this. but i just wanna know how's the procedure will be.
my father mentioned i have to turn my b2 visa into student visa first when i arrive to L.A. is this a faster way?

thx


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You can go two routes.

a) Father files for your GC asap.
b) Traditional student visa - apply at US school, get accepted, go through interview process, ...

You can read up on everything on uscis.gov which I suggest as you CANNOT apply for a student visa in the US.


----------



## emmylu (Oct 28, 2009)

twostep said:


> You can go two routes.
> 
> a) Father files for your GC asap.
> b) Traditional student visa - apply at US school, get accepted, go through interview process, ...
> ...


then how long does it take on path 1?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit: Did I mess up? Does a child's GC expire with 21? If so her route will be student visa and out of state tuition.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Fatbrit: Did I mess up? Does a child's GC expire with 21? If so her route will be student visa and out of state tuition.


Would take a full fact-finding mission to get to the bottom of the OP's issues. Several things she says are waving bright red flags at this lay person.......but she says they are being advised by an immigration lawyer so I'll leave her to it.


----------



## emmylu (Oct 28, 2009)

i am still 20...
so i have to go through my dad, right?
why a red big flag? it seems impossible or i have to wait a long time?


----------

